# ABU 7000 Sweden Red



## redrum1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Reel is in excellent condition. Maybe used once or twice. Asking $70. Prefer in-person sale if possible. Live in Richmond area, but from mid-April thru fall spend a lot of time in Cape Hatteras. Will meet part way. If by mail, will use pp assuming I can figure out. Shipping extra.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll take it for $70 shipped.....

I can do paypal. 

You should be able to ship it in a medium box at the post office.


----------



## redrum1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Where do you live? Trying to est shipping cost. T'ks


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Iowa


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

If it doesn't work out with the JD man I can meet in Hatteras with cash? Thanks, FLEE


----------



## redrum1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Reel is available. I'll be in Hatteras from tomorrow thru end of May. If you'll PM me your phone number, we'll get together. T'ks


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

redrum1 said:


> Reel is available. I'll be in Hatteras from tomorrow thru end of May. If you'll PM me your phone number, we'll get together. T'ks


Did you sell this reel?


----------



## redrum1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Reel is available. Prefer in-person sale if you'll be on Outer Banks next 4-5 weeks. If interested, I'll PM my phone # and we can get together. Price is firm.


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

redrum1 said:


> Reel is available. Prefer in-person sale if you'll be on Outer Banks next 4-5 weeks. If interested, I'll PM my phone # and we can get together. Price is firm.


ok


----------



## redrum1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Reel has been sold. Pls delete


----------

